# uverse



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have it?

Im considering switching from my entouch cable company, (get abut 1.3 down) and 100kb up.

I am considering get the elite 18mbps down and 1.5 up.

Is it worth it? i have read quite a few reviews on people not liking it but this was 2 years ago. 

2 years is a long time, and i am assuming the service has gotten better.

so what do you say?


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have it, love it.  Download maxes at about 2.0mb/s.  It's a rock, have had their internet and tv services for a while(about a year) and if your looking for reliability, look no further.  The downside is the tv service is really expensive after the 1st year rate, I recently canceled the tv, kept the awesome internet!  I'll live off hulu.com for now...


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2009)

So you would be going from 1.3 down to 1.8 down and 100kb up to 150kb up.  If the price is about the same, go for it.  At the place I used to live at, I had Uverse and never had any issues.  I'm currently using the best internet Time Warner has to offer and I get 3mbps down and 100kbs up.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am paying 65/month for the 18 meg line, and it's worth every penny.  It's never down.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to work for AT&T until I was laid off and I will tell you from experience U-Verse kicks ass! I have the 10mb (18mb not available where I live) and U200. I sold it to everyone in my family as well as several friends. We all love it and have nothing but great things to say. No, I'm not promoting AT&T anymore since they laid me off, but this is truly a great product!


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2009)

bpgt64 said:


> Have it, love it.  Download maxes at about 2.0mb/s.  It's a rock, have had their internet and tv services for a while(about a year) and if your looking for reliability, look no further.  The downside is the tv service is really expensive after the 1st year rate, I recently canceled the tv, kept the awesome internet!  I'll live off hulu.com for now...



which one do you have? 1.5-18?



erocker said:


> So you would be going from 1.3 down to 1.8 down and 100kb up to 150kb up.  If the price is about the same, go for it.  At the place I used to live at, I had Uverse and never had any issues.  I'm currently using the best internet Time Warner has to offer and I get 3mbps down and 100kbs up.



well we would be changing everything, phone, internet, and tv



bpgt64 said:


> I am paying 65/month for the 18 meg line, and it's worth every penny.  It's never down.



what is your max download sustained?



mrw1986 said:


> I used to work for AT&T until I was laid off and I will tell you from experience U-Verse kicks ass! I have the 10mb (18mb not available where I live) and U200. I sold it to everyone in my family as well as several friends. We all love it and have nothing but great things to say. No, I'm not promoting AT&T anymore since they laid me off, but this is truly a great product!




what was your average download/upload speeds?

we are planning to go the u200/18/phone and it would be $190 per month.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 9, 2009)

I average about 12mb down and 1.2mb up


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah its nice but you cant Host a server (TS etc) without Paying extra for that service.

Also, its compatability with some security systems is questionable or non existent.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 9, 2009)

Namslas90 said:


> Yeah its nice but you cant Host a server (TS etc) without Paying extra for that service.
> 
> Also, its compatability with some security systems is questionable or non existent.



You can host a server perfectly fine...I do. As far as the security systems you are partially correct. They do a pretty good job of getting it to work most of the time...I haven't seen one they haven't been able too.

To host a server its quite simple...www.no-ip.org. It will install an application to your PC that will monitor your external IP address and forward that to a free domain name offered by No-IP. I use it to host DVR Surveillance systems as well as an FTP server.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the 18mb/1.5 mb line, I peak download at 1.9-2.0 mb/s.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2009)

bpgt64 said:


> I have the 18mb/1.5 mb line, I peak download at 1.9-2.0 mb/s.



seriously? that sucks! if your paying 18 and your getting 2.0 i would call and complaign


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 9, 2009)

Download Speed: 17258 kbps (2157.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1464 kbps (183 KB/sec transfer rate)

is what I get off Speakeasy.net


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 9, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> seriously? that sucks! if your paying 18 and your getting 2.0 i would call and complaign



Freak...there's a difference in mbp/s and mb/s, same with kb/s and kbp/s. He's getting 2mb/s which is roughly 18mbp/s.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2009)

OHH ok.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

I had Uverse and felt like burning down the cable building in rage. I hated AT&T and will NEVER use them for anything again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought ATT was only DSL? If this is cable and its faster than what you can get then I say go with it.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2012)

holy necrobump batman!


----------

